# icd-9 code help - How would you code this?



## ohn0disaster (Dec 1, 2010)

*DX:* Persistent ear congestion

How would you code this?

The best I could come up with is 388.8, *other disorders of ear*, which is very vague. I was wondering if anyone could point me to something more specific?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## gost (Dec 2, 2010)

That's what I would use.  If the documentation supports it, maybe 388.60 but if all you have is congestion then I'm with you.  After all, ICD for nasal congestion is 478.19 - Other diseases of nasal cavity and sinuses.


----------

